# fed stamp going up?



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have heard this but cant confirm this; is the federal duck stamp going to go up a couple of bucks fo next year?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds good to me......... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hope they double it....heck, triple it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have read somewhere (not sure where) but the stamp is going to go up to $25 in about 5 years. They are going to gradually increase it til it gets to $25.

Chuck


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I'm with you Chris. Raise the fee and increase the number of wetland restoration projects that are done, or any other measures they can think of to help increase the waterfowl numbers. I know I'd be willing to pay more to see that happen.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Earlier this year I was checked by a CO coming off a lake duck hunting and during the conversation he was talking about the federal stamp going up. I can't recall how much but they will be I guess. It definitely doesn't bother me!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I wouldnt mind paying more money for that.. .sounds good


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

One of the best things for conservation... I hope it does get a bump!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

as long as 100% of the money goes to managing and improving the duck herd.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

I am kind of surprised the Feds have held the line on an increase this long...when you consider inflation in other areas (gas, real estate, etc.,etc, ) and the value we all derive from wetland habitats, by all means, a good bump is a good idea!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Great


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

More money means more habitat, means more ducks, means more hunting, sounds good to me


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just hope that the money raised from this, goes to help ducks and not for big pay raises.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They should double it for adults and anyone under 18 hunts free.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, all the people saying great, double it, triple it etc. My question is why so enthusiastic about spending more money? I don't get it. To get some of the people who won't spend more money to not hunt, IE less pressure? Now, I too have no problem spending more for something that I figure is just another requirment to do something I love, but I guess I just don't really trust any federal agency to spend that extra money where they say they are going to.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

right, right 



gaddyshooter said:


> Well, all the people saying great, double it, triple it etc. My question is why so enthusiastic about spending more money? I don't get it. To get some of the people who won't spend more money to not hunt, IE less pressure? Now, I too have no problem spending more for something that I figure is just another requirment to do something I love, but I guess I just don't really trust any federal agency to spend that extra money where they say they are going to.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

:roll: :roll: :roll: 
I have to agree with Striped 1 on this issue. I don't mind paying more as long as it goes to the birds,habitat and direct hunter concerns and not to pay raises for administrative"seat sitters" who do little. I've been around for a long time and have seen this happen time after time.
Octnov


----------

